# (ms) LR HRCH GATOR POINTS STEAMBOAT PILOT MH



## Tommy Burford (Feb 24, 2012)

PILOT is the son of GHRCH Gator points Magnum Gentle Ben MH QAA. (from the very last Ben breeding) He is very biddable, and explosive on both marks and blinds. Born 12-31-12, he has qualified for the master national twice. He went six for six to qualify for the 2016 master national (with two different handlers). As a three year old he has an 85% master pass rate, and has 215 UKC points without a fail. He is a VERY consistent performer. Fresh chilled and frozen semen available. Contact Tommy Burford, [email protected], (601) 820-9272
check out his pedigree at, 
www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=91120
Pilot is EIC clear, CNM clear, OFA hips good, OFA elbows normal. all clearance numbers are available on hunting lab pedigree.


----------

